# My ps3 just broke!



## METH LAB (Jan 3, 2010)

Are they taking the piss or what? Its only just 2 years and hassant been used 'that' much.. was working fine yesterday and now the disk drive wont read f*ck all.

What do i do?

A: Kick the living shit out of it.
B: Have a look under the hood? (which will probably lead to a simaler result as option A)
C: Take it to an electrical shop and spend money i havant got?

Option A is winning at the moment, im fuming!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Leave it switched off for 20mins whilst you calm down.

Hope it gets better !


----------



## emanymton (Jan 3, 2010)

Sell it on e-bay, if anyone complains it was working when you sent it, and put the proceeds towards a new one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

D) Sell all your games and pads
E) Buy xbox360


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2010)

Contact Sony there good at looking at things out of warranty... might not cost much to get sorted.


----------



## dylans (Jan 3, 2010)

emanymton said:


> Sell it on e-bay, if anyone complains it was working when you sent it, and put the proceeds towards a new one



So you will happily rip some poor kid off? 
You're a cunt.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 3, 2010)

dylans said:


> So you will happily rip some poor kid off?
> You're a cunt.



I think he was joking?? lol

Kid enternity:
*D) Sell all your games and pads
E) Buy xbox360*

Pah! xbox breaks down more often i think.

Its a common problem to have the drives go apparantly i just been checkin the sony forums... i'll give 'em a buzz tommorow.. 2 years isnt very long is it. and with no warning! i would have expected it to moan and groan for a few days b4 just f*ckin stopping like lol.

I so badly wanna boot it right now lol

peace


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

it might just be over heating. try running it under the cold tap for a bit


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> D) Sell all your games and pads
> E) Buy xbox360



Yeah, because they *never* break...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, because they *never* break...



Yeah but not the point, point is you'll have more fun before they break than you will with the PS3...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah but not the point, point is you'll have more fun before they break than you will with the PS3...



Sad.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sad.



but, technically, true.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> but, technically, true.



is it fuck.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Contact Sony there good at looking at things out of warranty... might not cost much to get sorted.



this.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> is it fuck.



360 has more exclusives - that means, in theory, it has more game time available, ergo, more fun.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 4, 2010)

Open it up and clean the lazer with a cotton swab.  This fixes ours!!!!

(words of advice from my son who fixes other peoples gaming systems)


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 4, 2010)

He also was reading the above and says not to buy the 360 coz it will break within three months


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

spring-peeper said:


> He also was reading the above and says not to buy the 360 coz it will break within three months



Nonsense. Yep, they have an unacceptably high failure rate, but I've owned two and neither of them broke after over a year's play each.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nonsense. Yep, they have an unacceptably high failure rate, but I've owned two and neither of them broke after over a year's play each.





My son said someone would say that.  But he has gone off to school now.

I know nothing about the machines, and I like it that way.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

spring-peeper said:


> My son said someone would say that.  But he has gone off to school now.
> 
> I know nothing about the machines, and I like it that way.



Well when he gets back you can tell him that new 360s, running the Jasper chip, have a failure rate of 4% in year 1, compared to the PS3s 10%.

http://uk.gamespot.com/news/6216691.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> but, technically, true.



Yep. I've yet to see any PS3 owner present a convincing arguement that the PS3 is a better online gaming experience. And for those that bleat that XBL costs it barely works out to 70 pence a week/ 10 pence a day!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well when he gets back you can tell him that new 360s, running the Jasper chip, have a failure rate of 4% in year 1, compared to the PS3s 10%.
> 
> http://uk.gamespot.com/news/6216691.html



That's not what that article says at all.

It says PS3 has had a 10% failure rate, for all faults combined, in first 2 years and that Jasper 360s have 4%, RROD only, in 1 year.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> That's not what that article says at all.
> 
> It says PS3 has had a 10% failure rate, for all faults combined, in first 2 years and that Jasper 360s have 4%, RROD only, in 1 year.



Stop ruining my trolling!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 4, 2010)

Filter in another fanboi liar shocka.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Stop ruining my trolling!



Heh


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Filter in another fanboi liar shocka.



Not particularly fanboiy.. been considering getting a PS3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not particularly fanboiy.. been considering getting a PS3.



Me too but mainly just so I have a Blu Ray player and the complete set of consoles, which will be needed for an upcoming project...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> 360 has more exclusives - that means, in theory, it has more game time available, ergo, more fun.



Not forgetting all the XBots, of course...


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Me too but mainly just so I have a Blu Ray player and the complete set of consoles, which will be needed for an upcoming project...



taking over the world again?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 4, 2010)

dylans said:


> So you will happily rip some poor kid off?
> You're a cunt.



For God's sake it was just a joke, I think ebay would make you refund the money anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2010)

tommers said:


> taking over the world again?



Funny enough the project does have a global dimension.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2010)

*tiny whisper*

Touch wood, I've had my xbox since summer (June?) and I play the heck out of it and it it has been fine so far. Jasper chipset. I often leave it on when I go and do other stuff if I know I'm coming back to it (because I'm lazy and shit) and it never even gets warm.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 4, 2010)

spring-peeper said:


> He also was reading the above and says not to buy the 360 coz it will break within three months



Son's had his a few yrs now and no problems, and it's not like it doesn't get used!!


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 5, 2010)

My PS3 broke.  Found a guy down the road who fixed it for £50.  I found what needed doing on the internet - take it to bits, remove the CPU, remove all the thermal paste, reflow the mobo, apply new thermal paste, reassemble.  I was happy to do it myself up to the reflowing business, but wasn't confident about that.  

Only took a day, cash in hand.  I'm happy with the fix <glares at PS3 to make sure it's still working>


----------



## keybored (Jan 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, because they *never* break...



At least when they do you don't have that "why me?" feeling


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2010)

Someone else had a PS3 related disc drive problem, and Lazy LLame posted a link. Apparently there's a firmware fix you can do...


----------



## yield (Jan 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Someone else had a PS3 related disc drive problem, and Lazy LLame posted a link. Apparently there's a firmware fix you can do...



This one?


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 7, 2010)

What is 'firmware' and where do you get it?? how is it differant from software?

Sony told me that i should do a full system restore and that might solve my problem, i cant see how since there's f*ck all wrong with the hard drive / software.. its the f*ckin blu-ray / CD drive thats not workin.

That and the fact that a system restore would format the hard disk and i would lose all my game saves and why the hell should i have to buy a memory stick on account of there machine breaking down for no f*ckin reason at all! 

I hate sony, i might switch to xbox on principle.. at least you expect those things to break.

peace


----------



## Balbi (Jan 7, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> I hate sony, i might switch to xbox on principle.. at least you expect those things to break.
> 
> peace



I see you've pretty much nailed the Microsoft business plan there


----------

